

Google's new logo was created by Russian designer in 2008 - usaphp
http://www.dailytech.com/Exclusive+Googles+New+Search+Icon+Was+Created+in+2008+by+Russian+Designer/article37480.htm

======
fenomas
The latter half of the article is interesting, but the lede about the "G" logo
is inane. _Any_ minimalist rendering of a common shape like a letter is going
to wind up looking similar to something else. Surely this is self-evident?

Incidentally the Tokyo 2020 olympic committee is in the late stages of a
similar furore over their logo, a stylized "T" with some some adornments,
which turned out look similar to the logo of a Belgian theater company:

[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=tokyo+olympics+thea...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=tokyo+olympics+theatre+de+liege)

Equally silly in my opinion, but people then found more blatant examples of
copying in the designer's past work so they wound up scrapping the emblem.

~~~
ipsin
I agree. My first thought is that the makers of Uno would have a better case
than Kortunov.

------
rangibaby
I doubt it's a rip. The capital G from that guy's design and the new Google
logo are both from standard 1920's sans serifs like Futura or DIN 30640.

------
the_mitsuhiko
The lack of article in this headline gives it away that the creator of that
headlineis Russian ;)

------
FatalLogic
>I would argue visual evidence inarguably points to Google borrowing and
making minor edits to Kortunov's concept.

I would certainly argue with "inarguably".

Kortunov created a really good icon design, but it's not hard to imagine other
people independently coming up with something similar.

~~~
usaphp
True, but looking at both logos, even the tiniest detail like squared corners
and the overall shape looks suspiciously similar.

~~~
FatalLogic
Kortunov's design is old, so other designers might have copied it, but look at
these, anyway, because they all have similarities to Google's new icon, and
they all predate it by years:

[http://freshtutorial.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Big-
Goog...](http://freshtutorial.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Big-Google-Plus-
Icon-575x402.png)

[http://takedesigns.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/free-2.png](http://takedesigns.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/free-2.png)

[http://designurge.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/09/g__by_mauxw...](http://designurge.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/09/g__by_mauxwebmaster-d420wxx.jpg)

I think it's just a case of parallel evolution. Mix up a blend of influences
like Google's existing primary color-based design, Microsoft's Windows Logo,
Google Chrome logo, and some aesthetic sense, and you'll get a lot of logo
designs that look similar.

This article is interesting, but it has a terrible title and overly-confident
conclusion, which is not supported by the evidence

~~~
usaphp
I do agree about the terrible title.

~~~
FatalLogic
@HN/Dang: Could you change the title to something like "Google's new logo is
surprisingly similar to one created by a prominent Russian designer in 2008"?

(And, maybe this is interesting. Someone independently derived a Kortunov-
style logo from the new Google version. So there is a discussion among
designers comparing the two logos: [https://dribbble.com/shots/2224596-Google-
redesigned-G-lette...](https://dribbble.com/shots/2224596-Google-redesigned-G-
letter-mark-icon-revised) )

~~~
rangibaby
I'm pretty sure the Google one is off center like that on purpose. It's kind
of hard to explain but perfectly centering things is a good way of making a
boring design.

------
Steko
Sure they look similar but that doesn't imply one stole from the other, for
all we know Google created this internally as part of their zillions of a/b
tests years before. Google is also extremely rich and their logo is one of the
most visible on the planet meaning stealing from someone would inevitably be
worse than simply paying the guy for it.

------
huhtenberg
For simpler symbols it's very common for more than one designer to converge to
the same idea. That said, Google should've done their due diligence and found
this guy's sketch before going live with the redesign.

